# Movie Scores & Soundtracks!



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

So...... What are your favorites? Post a video if you would like to share. I love the epic ones by John Williams. Please share!


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Greatest score of all time, in my opinion.






Sorry, bud. No John Williams!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@Duck_of_Death that is quite alright by me!


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I loved Tron Legacy soundtrack Daft Punk did.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

That was a great score. So great it almost saved an unwatchable movie.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> I loved Tron Legacy soundtrack Daft Punk did.


I totally agree! I listened to that soundtrack like a hundred times! I love it!


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I totally agree! I listened to that soundtrack like a hundred times! I love it!


Dude, your Ace Ventura gif fits with the song so well.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I like to grocery shop with the Dark Knight theme playing. It gives such a mundane task a sense of urgency. Grocery carts are like gravity, all it needs is a little push. *joker laugh*


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Many of Hans Zimmerman's works. Gladiator, pirates, inception.
e.g.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> Dude, your Ace Ventura gif fits with the song so well.


Ah! Nice! I feel my power growing! MWAHAHA!


----------



## mitparmar (Jul 22, 2012)

From The Good, The Bad, The Weird









Secret (2007 Taiwanese movie) - Whole album is amazing

Requiem for a Dream Theme

POC - He's a Pirate

Titanic - Rose


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I love movies and music. Music is what makes movies emotional and involving.

Some of my favorite movie soundtracks and scores:

_Taxi Driver
Donnie Darko
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy
The Matrix
Inception
James Bond
Spider-Man
Star Wars
The Dark Knight Rises
There Will Be Blood
Hanna
The Lovely Bones
The Last Samurai
Troubled Water
Inglourious Basterds
Tron: Legacy
Tron
2001: A Space Odyssey
Small Town Murder Songs_


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

I love John William's music in Star Wars. The music in the binary sunset scene is a masterpiece. I saw and heard it first time as a kid, a really magical experience.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

One of my favorites (the movie and the soundtrack):






Another:

<500> Days of Summer (yep, movie and soundtrack):


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@Snakecharmer I LOOOOVE Sweet Disposition. I basically love anything from The Temper Trap. Look up Love Lost, Science of Fear, Down River and Fader. Those are also great songs by them.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Staffan said:


> I saw and heard it first time as a kid, a really magical experience.


Extroverted iNtuition is also a magical experience. LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @Snakecharmer I LOOOOVE Sweet Disposition. I basically love anything from The Temper Trap. Look up Love Lost, Science of Fear, Down River and Fader. Those are also great songs by them.


I'll look for those on Spotify. Thanks!  There is something about that song that I really dig - it calms me down, I think.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll look for those on Spotify. Thanks!  There is something about that song that I really dig - it calms me down, I think.


Yeah, they're a awesome band. I'm sure you'll like their other stuff. Here, let me help you:


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hans Zimmerman's "Now We are Free" from Gladiator has got to be one of the most amazing soundtrack I've ever heard.






And also the "Dead Man Walking" OST


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

John Murphy's stuff


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Les Chansons d'Amour <3
I've listened to the soundtrack so many times!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Still Soundtracks.


----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Big fan of Steve Jablonsky's work on the Transformers movies.
1. Scorponok
2. The Shard(ROTF)
3. Battle (DOTM)
and Hans Zimmer's work on Inception. I love "Time".


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

John Williams, Howard Shore, Danny Elfman, Hans Zimmer, James Horner, Andrew Lloyed Webber are my top favorites.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

mn_shore said:


> John Williams, Howard Shore, Danny Elfman, Hans Zimmer, James Horner, Andrew Lloyed Webber are my top favorites.


I liked that one!


----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

This one is for the fans of 90's rap and hip hop. While there are no memorable scores on this album, anyone familiar with ''Friday'' will surely remember it's power packed soundtrack...


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Best soundtracks
-Once (OST)
-The Twilight Saga: New Moon (OST) - this movie is shit, but the soundtrack is incredible.
-O Brother Where Art Thou? (OST)
-Donnie Darko (MPST)
-8 Mile (OST)
-Into the Wild (OST)

Great Scores
-Star Wars - John Williams
-The Dark Knight - Hans Zimmer & James Howard Newton
-The Social Network - Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross
-There Will Be Blood - Johnny Greenwood 
-Batman - Danny Elfman 
-The Godfather - Nino Rota 
-E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial - John Williams
-Schindler's List - John Williams


----------



## _Belle_ (Sep 24, 2012)

-Requiem for a Dream's theme is amazing
-Basically anything by Hans Zimmer, but I particularly enjoy the feel of 'Up is Down', from PotC.

Almost my entire iPod consists of movie soundtracks.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Did anyone mention Picnic at Hanging Rock? Very atmosperic and spooky. I don't think I've ever heard a melody quite like it. Great movie in other respects too,


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Low key but I love it: Mark Knopfler's soundtracks, especially Local Hero and the song The Long Road from the movie Cal. Also will listen to anything Danny Elfman comes up with. roud:


----------



## mastelsa (Mar 13, 2012)

Lots of people have already mentioned Hans Zimmer, but I think a lot of people forget that he scored The Lion King, which has some absolutely gorgeous music (you can probably start at about 3:40 for the good stuff).






I dare anyone to listen to that and not get chills in at least one place.

Ennio Morricone's score to The Mission has one of the most beautiful oboe solos in existence:






And finally, I've said it before and I'll say it again--How to Train Your Dragon has one of, if not the best, most entertaining scores I have heard in my life. You can sit down and listen to the entire thing straight through, and none of it's background music--there's something melodic going on the entire time. As far as I'm concerned, they could have cut all the dialogue out of the movie and it still would have been just as good, though even with the dialogue in place the writersgave good portions of the movie for the music to shine through (the three clips here have barely any dialogue, even in their natural form).















Sorry for all the space-consuming links. I really like movie soundtracks.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Most of this list






Tracklist: 
Breath Of Life (Adjustment Bureau Trailer) - AudioMachine
Surface Of The Sun (Sunshine) - John Murphy
Heart Of Courage (Chronicles Of Narnia, Dawn Treader Trailer) - 2 Steps From Hell
Magneto (X.Men First Class) - Henry Jackman
End Credits (Star Trek 2009) - Michael Giacchino
Armageddon Launch - Trevor Rabin
For The Love Of A Princess (Braveheart) - James Horner
End titles (Star Trek First Contact) - Jerry Goldsmith
Welcome Aboard Sir (Air Force One) - Jerry Goldsmith
Main Theme (Crimson Tide) - Hans Zimmer
Dragonheart - Randy Edelman
Eternal Father Strong To Save (Crimson Tide) - Hans Zimmer
Duel Of Fates (Star Wars Ep 1) - John Williams
Barbarian Horde (Gladiator) - Hans Zimmer
Place Where Dreams Come True (Field Of Dreams) - James Horner
Air For A G String (Seven) - Johann Sebastian Bach
Sherlock Main Theme - Dominik Hauser
Dragon's Heartbeat (Dragon The Bruce Lee Story) - Randy Edelman
Por Una Cabeza (Scent Of A Woman) - The Tango Project
Main Theme (The Usual Suspects) - John Ottman
Promentory (Last Of The Mohicans) - Trevor Jones/Randy Edelman
Honor Him (Gladiator) - Hans Zimmer
Promentory (Last Of The Mohicans) - Trevor Jones/Randy Edelman
Binary Sunset (Star Wars Ep 4) - John Williams
Time (Inception) - Hans Zimmer
Carillion (For A Few Dollars More) - Ennio Morricone


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Keith 





Tuck Everlasting


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Pretty In Pink, the Breakfast Club, and the Graduate


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This movie shaped me as the person I am today....Beetlejuice


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Martin Scorsese, Stanley Kubrick and Sofia Coppola usually pick very good music for their movies.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

Tron Legacy - Daft Punk
Inception & Gladiator - Hans Zimmer
Star Trek 2009 - Michael Giacchino
Sunshine - John Murphy & Underworld
28 Days Later - John Murphy
Close Encounters of the Third Kind - John Williams


----------

